# reverse and standard



## 83 buick regal (Oct 19, 2007)

whats the diffrence between standard and reverse offsets in wire wheel s is there a big diffrence ? can i get some help please


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

Reverse wheels are deep dish. If you want wheels for your regal, get reverse. :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Oct 22 2007, 03:59 PM~9059757
> *Reverse wheels are deep dish.  If you want wheels for your regal, get reverse. :biggrin:*


yeah what he said x1,000,000


----------



## 83 buick regal (Oct 19, 2007)

I GOT SOME 14 REVERSE MCLEAN BUT THEY RUBBED ON DRIVER SIDE BUT IT WAS WITH 185 85 14 HOPEFULLY THE NEW TIRE IM GETTIN GWILL STOPTHE PROBLEM


----------



## vazquejs (Oct 23, 2005)

you need to roll a smaller tire homie. Reverse wheels is the way to go. Standard offset wheels have very little to no dish.


----------



## 83 buick regal (Oct 19, 2007)

YA COOL I HAD SOME 14S B4 BUT THE DIDNT RUB THEY WERE KNOCK OFF THESE ONE R BOLT ON I PICKED UP SOME 175 70 14 HOPEFULLY IT EILL WORK


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vazquejs_@Oct 22 2007, 08:59 PM~9060842
> *you need to roll a smaller tire homie.  Reverse wheels is the way to go.  Standard offset wheels have very little to no dish.
> *


x2


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Magik007_@Oct 22 2007, 06:02 PM~9060865
> *x2
> *


x3


----------



## TORONTO (Mar 11, 2005)

13" reverse with 155/80/13's


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowrider_cutlass_@Nov 1 2007, 04:02 PM~9133771
> *13" reverse with 155/80/13's
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

I've owned one ride that standards looked good on, 17x8s on a chev colorado. for a regal 13x7 revs is the only way to go really.


----------



## josemc1 (Oct 31, 2007)

My homie have a 93 devile....he want to know if he should go with reverse or standard....  and opinions on size

thanks


----------



## neutryal7 (Jul 16, 2012)

Can I take my spokes out and turn the inside around to make my standard reverse? ??? Message me wit answers please


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

^Ya , there's a tutorial on YouTube done by mr shades.
It takes 10 minutes a wheel. It's so easy


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------

